# Trainer near Ramstein Germany



## sspellmon15

Hello all I am located in Germany I'm sure it's not hard to find a really good training school but I'm having a hard time . If anyone knows of a really good school that can guarantee success for a German Shepard please shed some light . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

There is a couple of good kennels around that area. I will check into the clubs and send you a message.


----------



## sspellmon15

Thanks alot! That's would be great 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Do you speak any German? Are you interested in the Sport of Schutzhund or just in Obedience?


----------



## jourdan

What are you looking for in a trainer? I take my guy to the hundezentrum Westpfalz in Kindsbach for basic obedience. Ralf the trainer speaks good English and classes are taught in both languages. You can call them at 0637140460. I'm currently on holiday but will be back by the 15th so I don't have any of the schedule or pricing lists. If you are looking for SchH training I'm sure he could recommend a good club. His wife teaches agility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

There is a club a little over an hour away, a really good one. And another one by Ketsch Mannheim that I can recommend and then there is an SV Club right before Rammstein Miesenbach. 

You don't want any club, that's for sure.


----------



## Mrs.K

Here are some Clubs in and around Rammstein. 

SV OG Bechhofen
Peter Vedder
06372 5773

SV OG Bann
Peter Mistler
06371 14339

SV OG Dittweiler
Wolfgang Schaufert
0170 5311597

SV OG Kaiserslautern
Hans-Jürgen Rubel
Verein für "Deutsche Schäferhunde"

SV OG Kübelberg
Werner Trumm
06386 40382

SV OG Otterbach
Peter Wildberger
0170 5271794

SV OG Rammstein & Umgebung
Hans-Peter Heß
06371 5426


----------



## sspellmon15

I am interested In Obedience maybe more after I see Noah's response to puppy classes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jourdan

How old is Noah? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Most of the clubs offer puppy classes 

Just get in contact with the training directors and shop around.


----------



## sspellmon15

Noah is 6 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jourdan

He might not be eligible for puppy classes at the place I recommended since is most of the puppies are much younger and smaller breeds. Ralf (the trainer) does teach a young dog class (kind of like an intro class) for pups like Noah. The folks there are suckers for big dogs and Ralf grew up around GSD and loves them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Yeah, half a year is generally when they go into the young dog class. Like I said, call the numbers and shop around, visit the clubs and check them out if they are what you are looking for, if there is a language barrier etc. 

The clubs are pretty open, you shouldn't be denied to visit and on club days, anyone can visit and watch. Most of the time, there also is a Restaurant and Beergarden.


----------



## jourdan

Come sit in on a class Saturday at 3pm is the open class where it's everyone mixed together. I forgot to add that he also takes his classes it to restaurants and walking on the street or shopping plaza in Kaiserslautern too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## forc3 f3d

i figured i would post on this thread vs creating a new one. i have just moved out to germany to the vilseck/graf area. im having the hardest time trying to find clubs and such out here. im interested in getting ruger (8months/75lbs) into some obediance classes and work into schutzhund depending on his interest. we had him in puppy classes after first getting him but i want to start him off with something he knows but may still give him a challenge at first.

any help with contact info for clubs etc.. is much appreciated!


----------

